# Guten Tag



## Tendex (22 Okt. 2009)

Wollte einmal grüßen und somit bestätigen, das wieder ein neuer User am Board ist


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2009)

Hallo, dann mal her mit deinen Bildern.


----------



## General (22 Okt. 2009)

Tendex und weiterhin viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Crash (22 Okt. 2009)

Tendex und Willkommen auf CB


----------



## maierchen (22 Okt. 2009)

gut dann kann ich meine strichliste ja mal wieder auf den neusten stand bringen 
herzlich wilkommen


----------



## Buterfly (25 Okt. 2009)

Na wir freuen uns über jeden Neuen hier auf dem Board


----------

